

Face Recognition Demos - diabolikmachine
http://demo.pittpatt.com/
This company has an online face recognition demo that will pick out people who are the same in two images. Seems to work best with frontal faces. They have a downloadable demo as well.
======
dryicerx
Anyone know of any other facial recognition products/libraries? (other than
PittPatt or OpenCV)

------
ktharavaad
already been posted a while ago here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=510264>

